# Kitah's SideKick



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We rescued this little guy today, from the WORST pound here in Denver. They only give dogs and cats like 5-7 days to find a home :frown:

We need to name him...any and all suggestions will be appreciated!

ETA: We can't take him home yet!!! He has to be neutered but not until Monday, so he has to sit in a cage for the next 5 days before we can bring him home...how lame is that?!?!?!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sidekick!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's a cutie!! 
Glad you guys found one that is a match. Too bad about having to wait until Monday though. so lame.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh handsome man! He's a lucky guy, isn't he? I'm glad you finally found one... and by finally i mean 2 whole days later hehe

I'll try to think of a name for you. Did you want something clever or themed or what?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But I'm feeling "Theodore" you can call him "Theo" for short!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My brothers cat is named Theo! Can't name him that...so keep em comin


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

How weird is that! Josh says to name him Karl Marx


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

What a beautiful kittie! I used to have a cat that looked just like this:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww he looks so soft and furry! Name wise hmmmmm? You liked the movie Avatar is their a clever name from the movie? Obviously I have not seen it as of yet everyone else has well in my family and on here haha! But maybe something clever from the movie! I have to go see it haha!

What about Sherlock or Holmes or Watson ha! I saw the sherlock holmes movie!

Good luck with naming that cutie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

How about Jon Junior (Junior for short!)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I like "Sidekick" also. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I kinda figured that's what they'd name him anyway :smile:


----------

